# Need info on Ida Smith (Morrow) and Paws With Power



## Dogfather65 (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone who has had bad dealings with Ida Smith (Ida Morrow) and Paws With Power is urged to contact The Pit Bull Advocate online radio at [email protected] with any information. You can also find us at

www.facebook.com/thepitbulladvocate.


Caretaker claims trainer had no right to euthanize dog


----------



## ma9168 (Aug 15, 2015)

Dogfather65 said:


> Anyone who has had bad dealings with Ida Smith (Ida Morrow) and Paws With Power is urged to contact The Pit Bull Advocate online radio at [email protected] with any information. You can also find us at
> 
> www.facebook.com/thepitbulladvocate.
> 
> ...


I just recently had a very bad experience with Ida Morrow but it did not have anything to do with pitbulls. She contacted me when she "rescued" a miniature horse and needed help. She said she found my name on the internet as a breeder of miniature horses. I, of course, was more than happy to help. Ultimately, I gave her one of my miniature horses as a companion to one she already had and as a pet for her children, particularly her handicapped son. Our understanding was that if, for any reason, she was unable to keep the horse, it would be returned to me. I have tried for the last two weeks to go check on the horse, but she was full of excuses as to why I could not see him. Finally, yesterday, she admitted to me that he was "gone" and will tell me no details so I can try to get him back. I am very upset and would appreciate any help anyone can give me. Thanks.


----------

